# Question Of The Week... (2020 week 6)



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2020)

*Ok, the winter holidays are over, and now with spring just around the corner, What do the next few months hold for you? Getting down to business? Putting the tools away? Or just puttering around? … or is it “life as usual”?*







**

***Rules***
*There is no minimum post requirement,*
*primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.*
*I miss Kevin.*


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2020)

For me it's the continuation of getting down to business with the shop clean up and set up. I'm building a tool cart, then possibly a midi lathe stand. Then a couple of small projects for the house. I'll probably wait for the weather to break before starting the new workbench as I need a good day to dig out the lumber for the bench.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 2, 2020)

It's show season here in south Florida so making beautiful things to sell.

Oh... and trying to stay warm!! 52* this morning!!! BRRRRRR!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## David Hill (Feb 2, 2020)

Pretty much business as usual— that’s why I live in South Texas. The cold here is seldom bad enough to keep me out of the shop— just depends on if I want to fire up the heater(s) or I need to get away from the _taskmaster. _
I’m in the process of sorting through all the wood that I’ve saved for future projects because it had some flaw that I didn’t want to deal with, or it was a cutoff that just looked _too good _to throw away- sigh— I need to be more picky.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 2, 2020)

David Hill said:


> I’m in the process of sorting through all the wood that I’ve saved for future projects because it had some flaw that I didn’t want to deal with, or it was a cutoff that just looked _too good _to throw away- sigh— I need to be more picky.


I'm starting to find it easier to pitch some wood. I've even decided to buy a backyard fire pit this year as I'll have lots of scraps, offcuts, and defect wood to dispose of and fuel the fire pit. Plus it will make for some relaxing evenings with the Betty.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ray D (Feb 2, 2020)

Spring turkey season. Great time of year to be in the Florida woods.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## David Hill (Feb 2, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> I'm starting to find it easier to pitch some wood. I've even decided to buy a backyard fire pit this year as I'll have lots of scraps, offcuts, and defect wood to dispose of and fuel the fire pit. Plus it will make for some relaxing evenings with the Betty.



I too have a firepit—another _sigh—_I need to build the deck for it..... I should live a long time if I get to finish all my tasks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 2, 2020)

Need it to warm up so I can get back to the shop. But for now, I guess I'll keep harvesting wood!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Feb 2, 2020)

This.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 2, 2020)

Usual for now . When it gets decent I need to do roof and window work in the shop so that I can heat easier next year. Also add insulation to the ceiling for sure and maybe some walls if funds allow

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Feb 2, 2020)

Making items for Etsy. Lots of weddings coming soon and babies being born all the time creates a big demand for wood items. Our weather has been great, relatively speaking, with nothing but light dustings of snow and temps mostly above freezing. Love it. Working in the shop is more comfortable than normal for the winter.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 2, 2020)

Trying to be more consistent working in the shop. Fight the cold in the Winter, so hard to get motivated, but it is warming which will make it easier. Want to kick things up a notch and try more advanced cutting boards and finish the turnings started years ago now. Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 2, 2020)

Never mind. I might get banned.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 2, 2020)

spent day at mill and loading kiln- same old stuff...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 2, 2020)

Geesh..."same old stuff"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 2, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Geesh..."same old stuff"



This week


Next week

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 2, 2020)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 2, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


>


a puny 48x40x48 piece......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 2, 2020)

I give up!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 3, 2020)

I put 700 miles on the the bike last weekend so it'll be some shop time during the week, and weekends on the bike as weather permits.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 3, 2020)

Feeling the allure of flat work after just doing lathe work for the past few years. I’m contemplating a new tablesaw(SawStop) and other assorted goodies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 3, 2020)

DKMD said:


> Feeling the allure of flat work after just doing lathe work for the past few years. I’m contemplating a new tablesaw(SawStop) and other assorted goodies.


Nice, I wish I had room for a table saw and maybe one or two other pieces of equipment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 3, 2020)

Once the snowmobile season comes to an end and the horrible hot and humid summer comes I will hopefully get a lot of stuff done between finishing the house and the wood projects I’ve got the stuff to start on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 4, 2020)

Learning how to work in a tiny shop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 4, 2020)

Need to work on screening in parts of upper and lower deck, staining etc. Also on the hook to build a fire pit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 5, 2020)

Swimming at the creek in my spider man bikini

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2020)

Tclem said:


> Swimming at the creek in my spider man bikini



Too much info....way too much.
I can't unsee what I imagined....
Darn you Tony....


----------



## Tclem (Feb 5, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Too much info....way too much.
> I can't unsee what I imagined....
> Darn you Tony....


Sending pictures to your phone now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2020)

Tclem said:


> Sending pictures to your phone now



Thats it I'm blocking you....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2020)

Tclem said:


> Swimming at the creek in my spider man bikini



He just sent me a video of it.
What has been seen, cannot be unseen...
Oh my poor eyes. I need to wash them out with soap....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

